# Will ACS reduce the experience



## praspirant (May 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm a Computer science engineering graduate with 8+ years of experience in software development.
I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment. 
I read in some forums and even my consultancy guys are saying that the ACS will not consider the first two years of my experience and that they will reduce minimum 2 years from my total experience.

Can some expert please let me know if this is true?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

praspirant said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Computer science engineering graduate with 8+ years of experience in software development.
> I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment.
> I read in some forums and even my consultancy guys are saying that the ACS will not consider the first two years of my experience and that they will reduce minimum 2 years from my total experience.
> ...


As long as you are able to prove your working experience with relevant letters, statutory declarations (if not on company letter head), you should be fine.

It is incorrect to say that your 2 yrs of job experience will not be considered. Assessment is done purely based on accurate and descriptive information shared with the authority. 

Cheers !


----------



## praspirant (May 17, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> As long as you are able to prove your working experience with relevant letters, statutory declarations (if not on company letter head), you should be fine.
> 
> It is incorrect to say that your 2 yrs of job experience will not be considered. Assessment is done purely based on accurate and descriptive information shared with the authority.
> 
> Cheers !


Hi Pandaaram,

Thank you very much for your reply.
I do have all the offer and relieving letters and the employer reference letters stating my duties.
But members of my consultancy thorough which i am planning to apply for ACS sent me this link
"acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf"
and are saying that the relevant experience (mentioned in that pdf) will be reduced from my total experience and this is a new rule from March 2013.

If you are *sure *that its wrong, i will proceed with my application.
Thanks


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

praspirant said:


> Hi Pandaaram,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> I do have all the offer and relieving letters and the employer reference letters stating my duties.
> ...


Please apologize me as I had my ACS assessment done in 2012. However, I have the following questions:

1) You have an Engineering degree with CSE - Right?
2) All your 8+ years of experience has been in Computers - right?
3) What is your ANZSCO code?

If you have an ICT Major (which I suppose you are), working in relevant field (which I suppose you are as it's mentioned as Software developer) and if the ANZSCO you are applying is for the same work, then it falls under 2nd row of your PDF document.

All it says is if you have ICT major and your work experience is CLOSELY related to nomination, then you require a MINIMUM of 2 yrs relevant work experience to the code.

If you still have questions, I am sure there is a separate thread about filing ACS which you may check.

Lastly, it's best that you read this forum and do the stuff by yourself as it's relatively easy and straight forward. Good luck !!

Quick note: I had B.E (ECE) degree which was equivalent to computing degree and the experience I had was 7+ yrs which was fully considered. Of course, it was in 2012 and I do not know if there is any change in rules.


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> As long as you are able to prove your working experience with relevant letters, statutory declarations (if not on company letter head), you should be fine.
> 
> It is incorrect to say that your 2 yrs of job experience will not be considered. Assessment is done purely based on accurate and descriptive information shared with the authority.
> 
> Cheers !


No pandaaram, recently I have got my ACS assessment and they have reduced 4 years, and they have said it is as per guidelines.


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

praspirant said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a Computer science engineering graduate with 8+ years of experience in software development.
> I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment.
> I read in some forums and even my consultancy guys are saying that the ACS will not consider the first two years of my experience and that they will reduce minimum 2 years from my total experience.
> ...


ACS Guide, Page 8 

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Skilled Employment Date

The date specified for skilled employment for a non-relevant Bachelor or above is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier.

You can lose upto 4 years of experience max, because of the above statement.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> ACS Guide, Page 8
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> ...



Hello,
The name of my Bachelor is BSc (Hons.) in Computer Networks.... 

I'll be showing 5 years of work experience ALL of which are Software Development (Including some Network Programming)...

So does it mean I'll be getting no points at all for work experience ?


Anyone ???

Thanks...


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> No pandaaram, recently I have got my ACS assessment and they have reduced 4 years, and they have said it is as per guidelines.


Hi,
Which was your degree? Mine was electronics and communication and lost 4 years experience and cannot submit eoi. I am surprised why they didnot mention this at the time of application. It is really shocking. If it was so we wont loose our money on acs. Where we can complaint about this?


----------



## kgpsan (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine was Masters in computer applications


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes all guys

Aus doesnt want more IT guys, or PR


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jayptl said:


> yes all guys
> 
> Aus doesnt want more IT guys, or PR


O I C ... then they should omit ALL the IT professions from SOL next year... 

I gonna apply anyway without claiming work exp points... if programmer stays on that list...!


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

guys, does MCSE and MCITP considered as ICT degree?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

guys, does MCSE and MCITP considered as major ICT degree?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

captain_hoomi said:


> guys, does MCSE and MCITP considered as major ICT degree?



I think its only considered as ICT Diploma and not a degree . You would loose may be 4-5 yrs of exp . But surely better than ICT non degree or none.

Best of Luck 

Dragoman


----------



## sumitrustagi2001 (Mar 13, 2013)

Could someone suggest how many years of work experience would be deducted if I submit my IT diploma along with non-relevant graduate Degree....


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

min 5 yr if your diploma is in IT, 6yr if not


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sumitrustagi2001 said:


> Could someone suggest how many years of work experience would be deducted if I submit my IT diploma along with non-relevant graduate Degree....


If Bachelor is totally Non-IT, ACS will not assess that.

For an ICT MAJOR Diploma, it is 5 years in the last 10 years.... else a minor will require 6 years, any time frame.


----------



## sumitrustagi2001 (Mar 13, 2013)

I completed my diploma in IT in Nov 2004...from then they would deduct 5 years from total experience of 8.5 years...correct?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If Bachelor is totally Non-IT, ACS will not assess that.
> 
> For an ICT MAJOR Diploma, it is 5 years in the last 10 years.... else a minor will require 6 years, any time frame.


I guess that's wrong. ACS will asses non-relevant Bachelor degree. look at this :

The date specified for skilled employment for a *non-relevant Bachelor* or above is upon completion of 4 years experience

But I guess they don't give points to non-relevant Bachelor , right?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

I have to confirm _Sunlight11_'s post. A person with a non-ICT bachelor degree has to go through *Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)* and needs 6 years of work experience. Exception: If s/he has an ICT qualification - such as a diploma - as well. Then at least 5 years of relevant work experience will do. Source: ACS Summary of Criteria.
*
ACS cannot give an opinion about the AQF equivalence of a degree that is not in ICT*. Likewise, Engineers Australia cannot evaluate a degree in finance. If a person wants to calim points for a degree which is unrelated to their nominated occupation, they can apply for Points Test Advice to VETASSESS. More information: here. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi captain_hoomi,
> 
> I have to confirm _Sunlight11_'s post. A person with a non-ICT bachelor degree has to go through *Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)* and needs 6 years of work experience. Exception: If s/he has an ICT qualification - such as a diploma - as well. Then at least 5 years of relevant work experience will do. Source: ACS Summary of Criteria.
> *
> ...


Hi Monika
I'm a bit confused about my own situation. would you please give me your idea about my situation and if I meet requirements of ACS assessment?
I have BS of Agriculture which is a non-relevant bachelor degree. but I have MCITP,MCSE from Microsoft with 6 years of work experience as Network Administrator. I'm also going to study master of network systems in Melbourne which commence on August.
so should I wait to finish my master study then apply for ACS assessment? will they assess and give points to my relevant master degree with a non relevant BS? or maybe now I can apply for ACS assessment thank to my MCSE,MCITP and 6 years of work experience, do I still need to have a successful RPL application?
you see, lots of questions and not clear answers! I would be grateful if you advise me.
thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

I've got good news, ACS accepts an MCSE as comparable to an *AQF diploma with an ICT major*. If your work experience is *closely related* to your nominated ANZSCO code then *5 years* will be sufficient on top of that. That means you don't have to go through RPL and complete the cumbersome project report . The ACS assessment letter is valid for 2 years, so if you plan to apply for permanent residency straight-away or within the next two years I'd recommend to get it out of the way!

*Source: *ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines, page 9 and ACS Summary of Criteria. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi captain_hoomi,
> 
> I've got good news, ACS accepts an MCSE as comparable to an *AQF diploma with an ICT major*. If your work experience is *closely related* to your nominated ANZSCO code then *5 years* will be sufficient on top of that. That means you don't have to go through RPL and complete the cumbersome project report . The ACS assessment letter is valid for 2 years, so if you plan to apply for permanent residency straight-away or within the next two years I'd recommend to get it out of the way!
> 
> ...


That's a good news, but still there are few other things that I donno the answer yet. first, if they accept MCITP as AQF diploma they will give me 10 points for education, so they still don't give points for my non relevant bachelor degree right? so I'll miss 5 points here, and they're gonna cut 5 years of my work experience , right? so I'll miss another 10 points here!! 
correct me if I'm wrong! 
thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

they will reduce your work experience because a *diploma plus 5 years of work experience substitutes* for a formal bachelor degree in ICT. I think that's fair because a bachelor degree takes at least 3-4 years (for full-time students) as well and work experience prior or parallel to that would not be counted either. 

However, you *can claim points for your unrelated bachelor degree* if you get it's AQF equivalence assessed. ACS cannot do that because your bachelor is not ICT related. But you can apply to VETASSESS for *Points Test Advice* and then include the bachelor in your points calculation. More information: VETASSESS FAQ and Points Test Advice

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi captain_hoomi,
> 
> they will reduce your work experience because a *diploma plus 5 years of work experience substitutes* for a formal bachelor degree in ICT. I think that's fair because a bachelor degree takes at least 3-4 years (for full-time students) as well and work experience prior or parallel to that would not be counted either.
> 
> ...


Hi Monica,
so I have to apply both to ACS and VETASSESS? I'm totally unfamiliar with VETASSESS, do they only assess academic degrees? or they give points to other factors as well? then I'll have two assessment from ACS and VETASSESS?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monica
I just read ACS doesn't reduce work experience for recent graduates from Australian universities. I'm gonna finish my master study in 2 years , so if I apply for 189 in that time , can I count on 10 points for my 6 years of work experience? I'll also get extra 5 points for 2 years study in Australia. the only concern I have is changes in rules and SOL list til that time. would you please give me your advise? also please answer my previous question.
thank a lot , you're doing a great job helping others in this forum.


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I want to assess my B.Tech (Bachelors in Technology) degree from Acs. My degree is in electronics technology. Can anyone tell that is it considered as a major in computing ? and how many years of work experience required for this.

Many Thanks 

Saad


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

saad.r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to assess my B.Tech (Bachelors in Technology) degree from Acs. My degree is in electronics technology. Can anyone tell that is it considered as a major in computing ? and how many years of work experience required for this.
> 
> ...


There is a good chance that it'll be considered ICT Major by them... but if u r applying for anything Software related... they may require 4 years of job experience..!


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> There is a good chance that it'll be considered ICT Major by them... but if u r applying for anything Software related... they may require 4 years of job experience..!


Hi Sunlight11,

Thanks for the information. I want to assess and apply as a ''Computer Network and System engineer'' from ACS. But the thing is i have only 2.5 years of work experience and i am confused whether they will accept it or they require more experience. 

Kindly if you can share anything related to it.

Thanks

Saad


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 



> 1. So I have to apply both to ACS and VETASSESS?


You apply to ACS for skills assessment in our nominated ICT code. They will ignore your unrelated bachelor degree in the assessment. In addition, you need to apply to VETASSESS for Points Test Advice. They won't assess your skills with respect to an ANZSCO code but just evaluate your bachelor degree and - hopefully - provide you with a letter that says "Yes <captain_hoomi>'s bachelor is equivalent to an Australian bachelor in field X."



> 2. I just read ACS doesn't reduce work experience for recent graduates from Australian universities. I'm gonna finish my master study in 2 years , so if I apply for 189 in that time , can I count on 10 points for my 6 years of work experience? I'll also get extra 5 points for 2 years study in Australia. the only concern I have is changes in rules and SOL list til that time.


Work experience prior or parallel to your studies up until you become "*skilled*" are not counted. ACS will not reduce any work experience after an Australian degree. Everything before that time period is still up for grabs. I doubt that you will get your entire work experience counted even once you have your master (because when you started working you were not that highly skilled yet). 

Plus: Make sure that your master degree qualifies for positive assessment. To quote from the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines: 



> If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the *underpinning* qualifications.


and 



> As a guide, to meet the criteria, a Graduate Diploma or *Masters* degree which is undergraduate in content and *taken usually after a qualification other than an ICT* degree or equivalent, must:
> 
> Contain a minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
> Contain at least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
> Contain a minimum of 12 units, subjects, or modules (overseas degrees may contain less units, subjects or modules)


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

saad.r said:


> Hi Sunlight11,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I want to assess and apply as a ''Computer Network and System engineer'' from ACS. But the thing is i have only 2.5 years of work experience and i am confused whether they will accept it or they require more experience.
> 
> ...


You need to see how many INDIVIDUAL Subjects in ur Electronics Bachelor pertains to Computer Networks\Operating Systems.. I do not think you would find sufficient Number of related course... if that's the case... they will require 4 years. Many in this forum from India got their Bachelor in Electronics\Electrical and ACS seems to have obviated 4 years of their experience.

Bearing in mind the above points, please consult with a proficient migration agent in your country before giving up...


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monika
once again let me thank you for these useful information, I've got answers of my many questions. but still I have few more,


> I doubt that you will get your entire work experience counted even once you have your master (because when you started working you were not that highly skilled yet).


but I started my work experience after I got Microsoft MCSE which is ,as you confirmed, equivalent to AQF diploma. so still it wont be counted even if they don't reduce work experience after my master degree?



> If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the underpinning qualifications.


When I get my Master degree, which is 100% related to ICT, will I still need to apply to VETASSESS for my non related bachelor degree or it wont be necessary?

also here is my courses list , do you think it has the minimum requirements to be qualified as positive assessment from ACS? 


> Advanced Networking Stream
> Semester 1
> HET706 Networks and Routing
> HET710 Network Administration
> ...


thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

your master will not increase your points (because you can get points for your unrelated bachelor degree already) or help (much) with skills assessment. Your MCSE plus five years of related work experience already makes you "skilled" - so you already have a year of "skilled" work experience and your work from now own will also be considered skilled if it is related to your nominated occupation. You don't really need the master degree to get positive assessment from 

The master degree does not make you retroactively skilled for work periods that happened before you enrolled in the master program. 



> When I get my Master degree, which is 100% related to ICT, will I still need to apply to VETASSESS for my non related bachelor degree or it wont be necessary?


You may have to go for VETASSESS points test advice in any case, because to quote the SkillSelect 189, points page you need a recognized bachelor degree to get points for your master. 


> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.


You don't get any more points for a master than a bachelor degree, so you won't be much better off in two years than now. The courses should be fine but as I said, you don't need the master. 

You have to decide whether to apply for PR right now or whether to apply for a student visa. If you want (and have the points even with the 5 year experience deduction) to go for PR, you need to apply for ACS assessment.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monika.


> You don't get any more points for a master than a bachelor degree,


yep you're right but I will get extra 5 points for graduating from an Australian University . at the moment I need IELTS 8 to get to 60 points (30 age + 15 degree + 20 IELTS)= 65
but when I finish my master study then I'll need IELTS 7 (30 age + 15 degree + 5 Australian degree + 10 IELTS 7 ) = 60
am I wrong?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 

you are right of course - the Australian master will give you 5 additional points. But if you work for two more years (offshore) you'll also get 5 points for at least 3 years of skilled employment outside Australia. But who knows what the Australian migration program will look like in 2015... could be that you will have to return home after your studies as well. You should definitely have a plan B!

If you want to study again in any case, go for it. Personally, I would not get an (expensive) Australian degree just for the visa, though. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> yes all guys
> 
> Aus doesnt want more IT guys, or PR


Why would they continue to include IT jobs in SOL if they do not need them?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Go and aware about new ACS rules


----------



## ravinder reddy (May 29, 2013)

Yes Jay, it is true. They are taking the 1st 2 years of experience and our education as eligibility as per new ACS rules.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monika
well the reason that I want to study is not getting extra points for the visa actually! I want to improve my academic study . as you already know my academic study has not been related to the field that I work in. So I want to learn new things by taking this course, and I believe I'll have good chance of finding decent jobs after I finish this study. , and by the way I already hold 573 visa and my course will begin on August so there is no way to change my mind now 
but anyway I want to take a shortcut as well! instead of spending 2 more years offshore I can use this chance to experience the life inside Australia and try my best to get the PR in the meantime. who knows, maybe living there for two years change my mind completely and I forget about the Australian PR and try something else. 
but at the moment, I want to try my best to grasp every possible points in order to get to 60 points, and the good thing is I have the chance to extend my stay after I finish the study for two more years thank to 485 visa.
anyway , you're right about changes in immigration programs! I just have to be lucky that the rules remains on my side! 
once again thank you for taking your time and helping me on this, and please wish me luck in this tough path


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

kgpsan said:


> Mine was Masters in computer applications


Hello kgpsan,

Isn't Master of computer application is an ICT major or closely related to ANZSCO code? Ideally you should get a reduction of 2 years of experience. Or may be they do consider garduation also. I have a also submitted my request for ACS on 31st May 2013. My details are as follows:

Qualification : *BIT*(Bachelor of Information Technology) , *MCA* (Master of Computer Application)
Experience: 5+ as software engineer.
IELTS : 8.5/9/7/7
ANZSCO code: 261313

Bit worried after learnt you got reduction of 4 years for Master of Computer Application


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi Monika
I have a question regarding vetasesse. you said I have to apply to vetassess anyway to assess my bachelor degree in order to get points for my master , what if vetassess doesn't assess it as a relevant to Australian bachelor degree? then my Australian master won't be recognized as a master degree as well? that's a bit frightening! 
and about Point Test Advice. do I need to apply for ACS first and then wait for them to refer me to VETASSESS for my bachelor degree? what if they don't refer me to VETASESS ? I found this in their website:


> Applicants who have received a Skills Assessment from another Assessing Authority
> 
> If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications you can apply using our online application form or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test Purposes (non-VETASSESS occupations)


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi again Monika 
I'm confused about my work experience, would you please advise me about this ? 
I have 2 years of work experience as ICT trainer (223211 ANZSCO) which was done after before my MCSE , 3 years as Network Administrator and 1 as Network specialist (263112 ANZSCO) after my MCSE and MCITP, and I want to apply for COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER (263111 ANZSCO) and as I said before I have a non ICT bachelor degree. now here my questions
1- Does ACS count my 2 years of work experience as ICT trainer which was achieved before my MCSE and is under Business, Human Resource and Marketing Professionals category but was related to ICT?
2- is my work experience is closely related to my nominated occupation or not?
3- do I meet the requirements of ACS with ICT major diploma with 5 years of closely related or 6 years of not closely work experience?
I doubt if they don't consider my 2 years of work experience as ICT trainer, then I'll be short of work experience and will have to go for RPL.


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

ravinder reddy said:


> Yes Jay, it is true. They are taking the 1st 2 years of experience and our education as eligibility as per new ACS rules.


My husband has about 15 yrs of work exp in the same field as his masters. Out of this he showed last 8.4 out of 10 yrs so that he gets 20 pts for his exp. Still ACS has reduced his exp. from this time pd. Is that also a rule of ACS? I guess not. But if it is pls let me know.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Purn said:


> My husband has about 15 yrs of work exp in the same field as his masters. Out of this he showed last 8.4 out of 10 yrs so that he gets 20 pts for his exp. Still ACS has reduced his exp. from this time pd. Is that also a rule of ACS? I guess not. But if it is pls let me know.


It's a rule.
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

Your husband should have shown all of his relevant experience.

8 + yrs exp gives 15 points for offshore applicants
8 + yrs exp gives 20 points for onshore applicants


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi captain_hoomi, 



> 1- Does ACS count my 2 years of work experience as ICT trainer which was achieved before my MCSE and is under Business, Human Resource and Marketing Professionals category but was related to ICT?


Your case is pretty complicated. 

You can go for RPL and have all your work experience (even prior to MCSE) considered. You'll need 6 years of work experience due to your non-ICT bachelor. 
If you want to use your MCSE and apply via "General Skills" instead of RPL the two years before the MCSE will likely not be counted (but that's just my guess). Or they will but you may need more work experience (6 years instead of 5) if part of your work experience is not closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code. See: Summary of Criteria

What I would do: Just apply via "General Skills" and hope for the best. If the assessor thinks that RPL would be more suitable for you they'll send you an email. To quote from the RPL FAQ: 



> Please note that if you apply under General skills and your qualification is assessed as having insufficient ICT and you meet the experience requirement of an RPL application then a recommendation will be sent via email to change your application to RPL. In these circumstances you will only need to pay the additional *AUD50 fee* and provide the ACS Project Report Form.


They'll also let you know if your profile is not yet suitable for positive assessment - in that case you'll need to get more relevant work experience. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I got accessed by ACS last year August for 4yrs as Software Tester. When i apply for EOI or DIAC, will new rules of ACS impact me?
I am continuing in Same Company and Position increased by one level. 

Thanks.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

indtiger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got accessed by ACS last year August for 4yrs as Software Tester. When i apply for EOI or DIAC, will new rules of ACS impact me?
> I am continuing in Same Company and Position increased by one level.
> 
> Thanks.


Your ACS assessment is valid for two years as mentioned in your ACS assessment letter and hence you can use the same and apply for EOI. New rules will be applied for fresh applications to ACS. It has also happened to me as I applied for visa in EOI 1yr after getting the skills assessed by ACS.

Thanks,
Zafar


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

If someone has recently completed his graduation, would her previous exp wont be accounted for ?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

hi Monika
thank again, would please help me with VETASSESSE as well? 



> Hi Monika
> I have a question regarding vetasesse. you said I have to apply to vetassess anyway to assess my bachelor degree in order to get points for my master , what if vetassess doesn't assess it as a relevant to Australian bachelor degree? then my Australian master won't be recognized as a master degree as well? that's a bit frightening!
> and about Point Test Advice. do I need to apply for ACS first and then wait for them to refer me to VETASSESS for my bachelor degree? what if they don't refer me to VETASESS ? I found this in their website:
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

zkhan said:


> Your ACS assessment is valid for two years as mentioned in your ACS assessment letter and hence you can use the same and apply for EOI. New rules will be applied for fresh applications to ACS. It has also happened to me as I applied for visa in EOI 1yr after getting the skills assessed by ACS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zafar


Thanks Zafar.
Good news


----------



## Sukhi (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi

I have 3.5 years of valid experience in IT industry. Heard about ACS reducing experience. Can anyone please let me know on what basis they do so? I applied for skills assessment on 15 May and the status is "with assessor".

Thanks
Sukhi


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sukhi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3.5 years of valid experience in IT industry. Heard about ACS reducing experience. Can anyone please let me know on what basis they do so? I applied for skills assessment on 15 May and the status is "with assessor".
> 
> ...


Change of law in defining "SKILLED" ...


----------



## Sukhi (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Change of law in defining "SKILLED" ...


So does that mean only 1.5 yrs out of 3.5 would be assessed?


----------



## barhoom (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello every one,
Can some one expert help me know the expected years of experience ACS will give me based on the following:

1. I hold Bsc. Physics 1995
2. I have MS certificate Solution Developer, Application Developer, DBA since 2000.
3. I have a total of 12 years of working experience as software engineer

I have read that ACS would consider MS certificate as ICT Major at Diploma level and for Software Engineer MS Solution Developer and DBA is considered as closely related to this role, so I expect they would deduct only 2 years of my working experience! am I right or I'm just dreaming?


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I got +ve assessment from ACS on 22nd April 2013. I am waiting for state nomination. The ACS below mention following things:

Your MCTS from Microsoft completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Master of Computer Applications from Punjab Technical University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

I have 6 years of Exp in IT field. Will DIAC will deduct my exp in PR stage. I m really worried.


----------



## GNN (Mar 15, 2013)

*ACS reduced my Experience*

Hi All,

I applied for ACS on July-17-2013 and got ACS result positive on 16-Sep-2013 

Below is my ACS result, Please advice can apply EOI claiming my total experience(6 Years, from Aug 2007) ACS states starting from Sep 2011 is relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical & Electronics Engineering from JAWAHARLAL NEHRU
TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an
AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/07 - 01/11 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXX Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/11 - 03/13 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Engineer - Technology
Employer: XXX (Pvt) Ltd
Country: INDIA

-------------------------------------------------------- 

Can i appy for a review in my ACS Result.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,
I have BSC in computer science and Post graduate diploma in computer science with 3 years experience as a programmer. Please let me know if ACS would recognize these skills as valid?


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> Hi,
> I have BSC in computer science and Post graduate diploma in computer science with 3 years experience as a programmer. Please let me know if ACS would recognize these skills as valid?


Yes ACS would recognize these skills, but would deduct 2 yrs of exp and consider only 1 yr as skilled for graduates with computer as major.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Allanki said:


> Yes ACS would recognize these skills, but would deduct 2 yrs of exp and consider only 1 yr as skilled for graduates with computer as major.


Hi alanki,
Can you direct me to.where it states that 2 years would be.deducted?


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> Hi,
> I have BSC in computer science and Post graduate diploma in computer science with 3 years experience as a programmer. Please let me know if ACS would recognize these skills as valid?


As far as I remember from other posts... if your degree and experience is in Australia (and closely related of course), ACS will not deduct it.

If your degree and / or experience from overseas, there is a possibility that ACS will deduct it.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> As far as I remember from other posts... if your degree and experience is in Australia (and closely related of course), ACS will not deduct it.
> 
> If your degree and / or experience from overseas, there is a possibility that ACS will deduct it.


Ok this has been noted. Does this guideline apply for all occupations or specific.ones only?


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

I have confusion around the experience that ACS would consider with respect to my bachelor and master degree. I completed my Bachelors (BIT) in march 2004 and started working as IT field from May 2006. After completion of BIT i pursued MCA which i completed in Feb 2008. 

I am working in IT field since May 2006.

I would like to know the whether my experience is considered only after Master degree or from Bachelor on wards? 

If they only do it from Masters then can i skip it and only submit Bachelors to get the experience count from 2006 on wards?

What are the repercussions?

Please help...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nyadav, 

the required skill level is a bachelor degree, so they would deduct two years post-bachelor (provided that you worked at least 20hrs/week). You should still submit both your degrees and any vendor certificates you may have, just in case they don't think your bachelor is comparable to an Australian bachelor. If it's a bachelor in IT you should not have a problem, though. 

If you have multiple qualifications the assessor will always pick the earliest (= most favorable) date. 

*Example: *Let's assume that person X has a recognized vendor qualification, which was awarded in 1999, then worked for 6 years and then decided to go back to uni and get a bachelor degree from 2005-2009. Then X worked from 2009-2013 again. According to the Summary of Criteria the vendor qualification plus five years of work experience already made X skilled in 2004. X can claim work experience points for the experience after 2004 and education points for the bachelor degree. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Monika,

I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment, My Qualification is Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and I have 7.5 years of IT exp and planning to apply under code 261312. Kindly let me know if i can get positive result and how much exp will be deducted as my qualification is NON-ICT.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

Are you sure, Diploma is also considered as Tertiary Qualification i believe so cant i apply using RPL now? or should i wait untill i have 8 yrs of working exp, and how much will be deducted by ACS?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

go to acs guideline so u can get information....

ya u can go with RPL, but need 8 yr experience, only pass assessment, not for counting experience.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes but that says 'No Tertiary Education Qualifications' and above that it says NON ICT Qualification we require 6 years, its really confusing as Diploma is also considered as Tertiary qualification


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hey I also did diploma IT in 2005, they consider experience after 2011


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok i passed out in 2003 so would they consider it from 2009?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

In that case my Skilled Employment calculated comes to around 5 yrs of Exp. So should i go ahead and apply, as i have 7.5 years of exp now or should i wait till i complete 8 years. Also do i need to go for VETASSESS assessment too for My Qualification?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Jay,

Yes i believe so , here are the details.

Age-30 Points
Qualification-10 points
Exp-7.5 currently(If i apply for ACS now 5 yrs after deduction so 10 points).
IELTS-10 points

Total-60 Points

Kindly clarify


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

No I did it after 10th.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you give me the link or any information where it is stated that Diploma must be only after secondary education?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

No i will be giving my IELTS soon, but before than i needed to get confirmation regarding ACS Skills Assessment, so you are saying i should not apply now and should wait untill i have 8 years of IT Exp? But as per Summary Of Criteria it is for Non Tertiary education but i believe Diploma in AU is provided by UNI and is part of Tertiary Education.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I suggest u firt give IELTS, than do process,,,, u can know your level of english


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Would 2 years of diploma be considered as Diploma by ACS If someone has diploma from any other institute than institutes mentioned in the document(https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf ) under vendor certification, other certifications section.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi jay,

I have given IELTS once and have got W-7 R-6 S-6.5 and L-6.5. I wanted to apply for NSW as 6 band in each is enough but as they have stopped taking further applications, i need to give IETLS once more .


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

*ACS assesement*

Hi Jay,

I came to know that ACS is not considering atleast first 2 years of work experience.

If it is true??
Also, if you could please let me know, Master of Computer Applications comes under ICt major or not?

I am 28 yrs old, 4 yrs of experience in Oracle PL/SQL developement.

Would I be eligible to clear ACS, and then further for filing PR?

Looking forward to hear from you.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
LSingh.


----------



## pai (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks every body for useful information, i read all pages of this topic but because of my complex case i cannot understand my assessment situation, please advise me what to do.

i got my B.S. in *mechanical engineering* (GPA 15.02) in *2010* and after that i have changed my field and i got my master in *IT engineering and management* from a uni which is in recognized uni list of australia in *2012* (GPA 17.6) and i have worked during all these periods as a *web developer *since *2007*.
Will ACS consider my master as a major in ICT?
what would you recommend to be the strategy for me to assess my degree and work experience? do you think that ACS will consider me as suitable?

i have also applied for 476 visa and i'm expecting it's result maximum in 2 month, so i should enter australia within my visa's entry date.


----------



## kirankb007 (Jun 18, 2014)

*ACS help*

Hello Experts,

I am planning to apply ACS. My qualification is Masters of information technology.

I have 5.5 years of experience in IT. 

Jan 2009 to Jan 2010 - Jr. Java Programmer
Feb 2010 to till date - ABAP Consultant.

I have a big worrie, will ACS deduct any experience ? I see in many forums they are saying about deduction. 

Please someone clear me on this.

Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## kevinkevin (Jun 26, 2014)

*acs summary of criteria*

Hi - Need some guidance on the below concerns:
I hold a bachelors degree in commerce and hold a PMP certification cleared in 2011. I have overall 12.5 years of work experience out of which 9.5 years is apt for anzsco ICT project manager category and 3 years is in non ICT category. However few concerns I have is:
1. My qualification would go under which category - My guess is "Non ICT diploma or higher"
2. If 1 is true then acs summary criteria page says "6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history". Does this mean out of 9.5 years of relevant ICT work experience 6 years would be deducted or would 6 years be deducted from overall 12.5 years of work expereince.
3. If 6 years out of 9.5 years of ICT work experience is deducted would I be able to get a 5 points for my work experience.


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

kirankb007 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply ACS. My qualification is Masters of information technology.
> 
> ...


Same to me, I have bachelor degree in IT and I 'm a programmer with 6,5 year experience


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

pandaaram said:


> Please apologize me as I had my ACS assessment done in 2012. However, I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) You have an Engineering degree with CSE - Right?
> 2) All your 8+ years of experience has been in Computers - right?
> ...


Hi

Please guide me..
I too have Btech degree in ECE AND 8 years of experience of Software Engineer. Some agent says that my 4 years exp will be deduxted even If i have relavnt exp but agent WWICS told me no exp will be deducted..
Please help me what is truth about this..

Thanks


----------



## Austing (Apr 9, 2014)

msandhu said:


> Hi Please guide me.. I too have Btech degree in ECE AND 8 years of experience of Software Engineer. Some agent says that my 4 years exp will be deduxted even If i have relavnt exp but agent WWICS told me no exp will be deducted.. Please help me what is truth about this.. Thanks


Hi, i was having a similar situation, i had done BE in EC, and had 8 years of experience in software engineering.

Got my assessment done and they deducted 4 years. 2 years saying that one requires that much period for gaining professional skills and 2 years as EC is considered as ICT minor..

Hope this helps..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

For Electronics and Communication, ACS deducts 4 yrs of experience..
and For Electrical you need to go with RPL and they deducts 4 or 6 yrs.

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

msandhu said:


> Hi
> 
> Please guide me..
> I too have Btech degree in ECE AND 8 years of experience of Software Engineer. Some agent says that my 4 years exp will be deduxted even If i have relavnt exp but agent WWICS told me no exp will be deducted..
> ...


ECE is 4 yrs deduction, ACS has deducted correctly and u have 4 yrs left to claim points in EOI.
Better to score more in IELTS now

Cheers


----------



## Amit-kk (Nov 8, 2015)

*Teaching and software experience*

Hi,

Please let me know how many years will be consider for experience 

2003 to 2005 teaching computers as lecturer 
2005 to 2007 master of engineering in computer
2007 to 2015 IT jobs( 8 years)

Will 8 year consider for acs to get max point of 15 . Or after 2 years reduce and only , 6 years will consider


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am also worried about my skill assessment. Can anybody guide me how they will assess my credentials and what about my points.

Degree - Bachelor of Arts (not full time)
Experience - 7 years as computers network engineer
Certifications - RedHat Certified Engineer, ITIL v3.0 Foundation

I am worried how they will count my education and experience and how many points I will get to claim.

Need experts advice please.

thx
Prash


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

pras07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also worried about my skill assessment. Can anybody guide me how they will assess my credentials and what about my points.
> 
> ...


You will need to undergo the RPL assessment route since you have a non-IT educational qualification. If successful, expect ACS to deduct 6 years from your experience. Good luck!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Amit-kk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know how many years will be consider for experience
> 
> ...


"IT jobs" is too generic. It depends on the description of your job responsibilities in those 8 years of IT experience. You definitely can't claim all 8 years for skilled employment as ACS will deduct either 2 years or 4 years depending on whether or not your masters degree is closely related to your nominated occupation. Good luck!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> You will need to undergo the RPL assessment route since you have a non-IT educational qualification. If successful, expect ACS to deduct 6 years from your experience. Good luck!


Will my vendor certificates won't put weight to get some ICT contents? I have Microsoft certificates too but those are legacy now as technology got upgraded at present. Can I submit them too? Will that be beneficial to bypass RPL?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

pras07 said:


> Will my vendor certificates won't put weight to get some ICT contents? I have Microsoft certificates too but those are legacy now as technology got upgraded at present. Can I submit them too? Will that be beneficial to bypass RPL?


Based on ACS guidelines, below are the accepted vendor certificates:
Microsoft Certifications
The following list outlines Microsoft Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at the time of submission. Certifications no longer reported or listed under Legacy in your Microsoft transcript are not accepted for assessment.
A copy of your latest Microsoft Transcript and your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code are required to have your certification assessed https://mcp.microsoft.com/Anonymous/Transcript/Validate
Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert - All certifications Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer - All certifications
Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) & Microsoft Certified Solutions Associate (MCSA) certifications are not accepted by the ACS.
Cisco Certifications
The following list outlines Cisco Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at the time of submitting the skills assessment and display the validation date.
Once your application is submitted you may be requested to publish Credentials for your Cisco Certifications through the Cisco Certification Tracking System at www.cisco.com/go/certifications/login.
Cisco Professional:
 Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) - All tracks
 Cisco Certified Design Professional (CCDP)
 Cisco Certified Voice Professional (CCVP)
 Cisco Certified Security Professional (CCSP)
 Cisco Certified Internetwork Professional (CCIP)
Cisco Expert:
 Cisco Certified Internetworking Expert (CCIE) - All tracks
 Cisco Certified Design Expert (CCDE)
Cisco Architect:
 Cisco Certified Architect
Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA) certification is not accepted by the ACS.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have around 12 years work experience, and have the notarized documents in place. I had 
done my Bachelors in Electronics Engineering from Pune. I am applying for ICT Support 
engineer - 263212. I have drafted my RPL with 2 project reports. By my assessment, 
I meet the criteria 25% or higher ICT subjects during my engineering study. However, 
if is evaluated that I don't meet the criteria by ACS standards, how many work 
experience might they deduct? 2,4 or 6?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> I have around 12 years work experience, and have the notarized documents in place. I had
> done my Bachelors in Electronics Engineering from Pune. I am applying for ICT Support
> engineer - 263212. I have drafted my RPL with 2 project reports. By my assessment,
> I meet the criteria 25% or higher ICT subjects during my engineering study. However,
> ...


If you meet 25% then 4 years will be deducted and if not then 6 years will be deducted 

But my gut feeling is that you should get away with 4 years

Cheers


----------

